
Paywalls - cronix
It seems most paywalls (NYTimes, etc) are applied after the content is already sent. You visit the link, start reading and a few seconds later the paywall blocks the content. I&#x27;ve noticed that if you hit the &quot;stop load&quot; button in the browser immediately after the content is presented it prevents this. Not sure it this is appropriate or not, but thought I&#x27;d throw it out there.
======
neeksHN
Blocking cookies from the paywall content providers' domain is alternative
approach that doesn't require an extension.

I've done this successfully for medium.com and nytimes.com. If those content
providers' start being more aggressive on the client-side via JS, you could go
with the nuclear option of disabling JS for the provider as well.

If you want to trial this approach on Medium, an easy test-case is to click
through some of the "Recent Stories That Members Loved" located on
[https://medium.com/creators](https://medium.com/creators) before and after
blocking cookie

------
The_rationalist
I don't know How effective they are, but there are many paywall bypasser
extensions on Firefox.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=Firefox+extension+paywall&ie...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Firefox+extension+paywall&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b)

